# 1937ish Schwinn Motorbike at Auction 9/28



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks like a pretty nice original Liberty Motorbike    https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/75978660_1930-s-schwinn-liberty-motorbike-boy-s-bicycle


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, that cat's out of the bag.
I think this is the one Marty @cyclingday used to own, and was talking about putting back in his collection today.
It probably still has sand on it from riding OC Beaches.


----------



## kreika (Sep 28, 2019)

Elgin Twin bar listed as well. $250 with 13hrs left.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Well, that cat's out of the bag.



Yeah, there has been a lot of back room whispers with this one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2019)

I didn’t think this would be much of a secret anyway. Nice bike. Be interesting to see what it brings. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2019)

Awe shucks and I thought for sure I was going to snag this for under $500.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2019)

That was one of the bikes I used in trade to get the 1918 Harley Davidson, Motorcyke.
I traded bikes that I thought I might be able to replace someday, not thinking, that it would ever be, the exact same bike!
Well that prospect just got diminished a little bit.
Thanks, Shawn!

PS. The last auction from this estate wasn’t broadcast all over live auctioneers, and a deluxe Shelby went for $600 bucks!
I guess since they had a Schwinn in this lot, they figured they better really put it out there.
Appealing to the masses and all, you know.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 28, 2019)

I like those handlebars...who made them and how do i get one?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah, those are pretty cool!
Torrington made the Braced SB bar in 8” 10” 12” 14”
Those are the rarely, if ever, seen 14”
with the AS mushroom button!
Insane!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 28, 2019)

Don’t forget the 23% buyers commission as you itch to bid!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 28, 2019)

NICE LOOKING 1938-1940 ORIGINAL SCHWINN MOTORBIKE!
ORIGINAL ??? RIMS?

Estimate $500 - $1,000
*Buyer's Premium*

23%
PLUS SHIPPING!

BIG BUX!

PLUS 8 % California sales tax!


----------



## kreika (Sep 28, 2019)

Well that certainly jumped up in a few hours. Cha ching! Hope it returns home Marty. Good luck!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2019)

+8 % California sales tax.
That’s a lot of dough for a bike that was parted together out of three different bikes.
Its already over the money for me, so have at it guys.
I’m tapping out.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 28, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> +8 % California sales tax.
> That’s a lot of dough for a bike that was parted together out of three different bikes.
> Its already over the money for me, so have at it guys.
> I’m tapping out.




Just courteous how much did it go up after it was posted on the Cabe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 28, 2019)

I can use those wheels...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 28, 2019)

A PUT TOGETHER?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Just courteous how much did it go up after it was posted on the Cabe
> 
> About $2,500 dollars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





WES PINCHOT said:


> A PUT TOGETHER?




Yes.
The 1938 frame fork and fenders are original to the bike.
Everything else was sourced.
I used a friends Motorbike fender to get all of the holes and wiring clips in the right place.
Pretty nice match on that 1939 tank, huh?
It’s an amazing patina match,
You’d swear it was original to the bike, except that it’s one model year ahead of time.
If figured I could get away with it, since it was a Chicago Cycle Supply bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 28, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Don’t forget the 23% buyers commission as you itch to bid!



That sucks!!!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 28, 2019)

I bet someone is trying to retract their bids now knowing the above info on the bike. The fee's suck too.

Still a cool looking bike but not for that money.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 28, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> I bet someone is trying to retract their bids now knowing the above info.
> 
> Still a cool looking bike but not for that money.



Can't blame them. I wouldn't pay them fee's. RUBBISH!!! Razin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Just courteous how much did it go up after it was posted on the Cabe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Pretty sure it was at about $1200 early this morning.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 28, 2019)

23% fee.  what a giant rip off.    how lame does a person have to be to not have the ability to sell a bike on their own?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2019)

So with two hours left someone is in for about $4650--if they don't need it shipped! I'd be surprised not to see a retraction or two based upon what has been shared. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

And the bidding has gone backwards...now it is at: $3,500.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 28, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> And the bidding has gone backwards...now it is at: $3,500.




Backwards 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> And the bidding has gone backwards...now it is at: $3,500.



The bid was at $3500 when I posted--$3500 + 23% +8%= $4650. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 28, 2019)

SOLD FOR $3500. PLUS

PLUS 
*Buyer's Premium    *23%   $805.

PLUS 8 % California sales tax!   $344

$4649. EST. TOTAL
PLUS SHIPPING!
BIG BUX


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 28, 2019)

I don’t know about this auction, but many offer lower premiums if your in house bidding, or sometimes even phone bidding, online is the most costly.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 28, 2019)

What was the final hammer?


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 28, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> What was the final hammer?



See above...…...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2019)

It was bought by an online bidder, so that he could part it out.
For that grand total, how much sense does that make?
Given the high additional fees tacked onto the final price, I had to tap out once it hit $3,500
It’s a good looking bike, that actually looks even better in person, so it will be a shame to see it blown apart.
In the end, I think it was all about a brake lever, so my guess is, your about to see a $1,500 brake lever coming to a for sale section near you.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 29, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> It was bought by an online bidder, so that he could part it out.
> For that grand total, how much sense does that make?
> And, even more lame than that, was that the guy was local, but bid online, instead of just driving the 30 miles out to the auction house where he could’ve saved himself from paying that outrageous premium.
> He’s still going to have to drive out there to pick it up, because they don’t deliver, so what was the point of all that?
> ...




If wanted it , I would have drove out there myself and made friends with the auctioneer $$ . The floor always wins . I work 6 car auctions a week,,just saying from experience. Forget about it your day will come,hopefully you find something better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Forget about it your day will come,hopefully you find something better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




My thoughts exactly.
I figured, if I was going to pay about $5,000 grand on a bike, I’d rather it be one I haven’t already owned before.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 29, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 23% fee.  what a giant rip off.    how lame does a person have to be to not have the ability to sell a bike on their own?



No kidding. What a phucking joke. People don't have any idea how FAT these rich BASTARDS are getting off some poor SCHMUCK wiling to pay such extortion fee's. Razin.


----------

